
Is Ada a failed language? - tomekw
https://medium.com/@tomekw/is-ada-a-failed-language-9dd71f30b2e2
======
progman
People who avoid GPL in general don't understand how GPL works. They don't
realize that _only_ changes of the GPL software needs to to published on
request. For instance, if they change something in the GtkAda library to make
their software run then they must publish those changes on request. Their own
proprietary software which links to the GPL doesn't need to be published.
However, if they take a large part of the GPL software to modify it, and sell
it as their own software then they have a problem. GPL was invented to prevent
such abuse.

Regarding the other points, I have the impression that Ada is much easier to
handle than Rust, hence Ada code is easier to maintain. Package managers are
not always a blessing. Haskell's cabal hell demonstrated that the usability of
package managers is questionable. As for me, I prefer the "dumb" configure -
make - make install tool chain since it follows the KISS principle. In most
cases it just works.

------
Davidbrcz
"it[Ada] failed to find its niche. "

This is plain wrong. One of Ada's favorite niche is real time embedded systems
with a strong emphasis on safety and reliability. It is widely used in
aerospace, railway, ...

~~~
tomekw
Both yes and no. I agree but didn't C took it back after all?

